# Received Text Translation project: a statement



## Nigel (Jan 24, 2008)

'It's been brought to my attention that there's been a bit of a misunderstanding regarding the role of the Trinitarian Bible Society and particularly of Dr Debra Anderson in our project. Debra has kindly offered, as time permits, to answer particular questions on translation that may arise, but neither she nor the Society is in any way actually associated with the project.' 

In Christ Jesus,

Nigel Dixon
on behalf of the translation team


----------

